# شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2007)

كما وعدت سابقا 
شريط شايل حمولى كاااامل ودة طبعا للاخ رؤوف اللى كان متضايق اوى من كلمة جارى البحث 
انتهى البحث 
شريط شايل حمولى لفريق يوبال 
1- يا شايل حمولى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18635134/251a589e/___online.html​ 
2- مهما بتعلى اسوارك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18635632/c936eb2e/___online.html​ 
3- دمعك غالى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18636436/df6a54b7/__online.html​ 
4- حقيقى ياربى حنانك عجيب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18636770/50238adf/___.html​ 
5- تاة الصديق 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18636143/e68af414/__online.html​ 
6- ايوة هانت كل حاجه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18635458/7c3d71d8/___.html​ 
7- الهى الحبيب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18637020/90a70f7a/__online.html​ 
ومن يصبر الى المنتهى يخلص
 مراسل منتدى الكنيسه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

ميرسى خالص يا جورج 
حلو اوى الشريط .. انا اول مرة اسمع ترانيم للفريق ده​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

بيتهيقلى انه حصرى على منتدانا .. انا مالقتهوش فى اى حته على النت خالص
وعلى فكرة المفروض تكتب تحت اسمك (مراسل منتدى الكنيسة)
ربنا يزيدك نعمة وبركة ويبارك فى خدمتك​


----------



## oesi no (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> بيتهيقلى انه حصرى على منتدانا .. انا مالقتهوش فى اى حته على النت خالص​
> وعلى فكرة المفروض تكتب تحت اسمك (مراسل منتدى الكنيسة)
> 
> ربنا يزيدك نعمة وبركة ويبارك فى خدمتك​


من غير ما يتهيقلك هو فعلا هنا اول منتدى ينزل الشريط بس انا نزلته بعدها على منتدى مارمينا 
وتم تعديل المشاركة وكتابة مراسل منتدى الكنيسه  
اى طلبات انا فى الخدعه 
يوووة اقصد فى الخدمه​


----------



## sokrat75 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا على هذا المجهود الغالى*


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## sunny man (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

أشكرك على هذا الشريط الرائع


----------



## raouf_rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

*اشكرك كتير على مجهودك الرائع مع العلم انى اتاخرت على تحميل الشريط ده لان النت عندى كان فيه مشاكل بس اوعى تزعل منى انا بس كنت بحمسك واشكرك مره تانيه اخوك رؤوف*


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*



raouf_rock قال:


> *اشكرك كتير على مجهودك الرائع مع العلم انى اتاخرت على تحميل الشريط ده لان النت عندى كان فيه مشاكل بس اوعى تزعل منى انا بس كنت بحمسك واشكرك مره تانيه اخوك رؤوف*


انا ازعل منك يا راجل كفايه انك خلتنا نسمع الشريط الجامد دة 
واخدنا بركة ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل دة
الرب معك


----------



## raouf_rock (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

*يا جماعه انا رؤوف بتاع الشرايط الجامده لو عايزين شريط حلو قوى اسمه( شوكه حب) لفريق( سانت ماريا) يا ريت حد ينزله هنا هيعجبكوا قوى قوى واسمعوه هيعجبكوا جدا . المشكله ان كل الشرايط دى عندى بس كاسيت .اخوكم رؤوف:t19:*


----------



## sivo (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

جامد جدا الشريط دة انا كل مابسمع ايوة هانت بعيط ميرسي بجد ع الشريط:yahoo: اناكنت بدور علية


----------



## فريد_فايز (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل دة
الرب معك


----------



## ابرام صبحى (4 مايو 2008)

شكرا جدا على الشريط الهايل ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## سارة ايوب (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

بجد ميرسى الترانيم الحلوة كلها بلاقيها هنا  ودة خلانى لازم اقول ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا


----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يا جماعه لردودكم اللى زى العسل دى
ربنا يبارككم كلكم ​


----------



## Meriamty (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*













​


----------



## ga_shetoos (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شايل حمولى - فريق يوبال كامل 7 ترانيم*

شكرآ على  الشريط بجد ربنا يباريك حياتك


----------



## يوحنا هانى (27 مايو 2008)

_*مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​*_


----------



## mico2005 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

very thanks


----------



## نانا نانو (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد ميرسي علي تعبك ربنامعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## soso-83 (22 يناير 2011)

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــيرسى
شريط رائع جداً​*


----------



## mazlom (3 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك  ويعطيك قوه ونعمه                     ----------     وارجو منك  شريط حنانك  يا امي  وكل  ما يمكن  رفعه من الشرايط  الاولي والاقدم لفريق  واطفال  يوبال    والفادي يعوض تعبكم  امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــن*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

mazlom قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعبك  ويعطيك قوه ونعمه                     ----------     وارجو منك  شريط حنانك  يا امي  وكل  ما يمكن  رفعه من الشرايط  الاولي والاقدم لفريق  واطفال  يوبال    والفادي يعوض تعبكم  امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــن*


حنانك  يا أمى.rar

*بس ياريت بعد كده اى طلبات شرايط او ترانيم تتحط فى الموضوع المثبت المخصص ليها 
سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا جوجو


----------



## mazlom (4 أبريل 2011)

*مــــــــــــــــيرسـى   علي تعبكم                ورب الــمــــــــــــــجـــد يـــــكون مــــــــــــــــعـــكم                  شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *


----------

